# MAN, The FLORIDA Reports are FEW and FAR BETWEEN ... WASSUP ???



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

MAN, the FLORIDA Reports are FEW and FAR BETWEEN ... WASSUP ???

Why are there so few fishing reports from the Sunshine State ? 

I grew up in Ft. Lauderdale and fished from Fort Pierce to Key West for almost 40 years, before moving to NC . . . Have you guys caught ALL the fish down there ?

LOL !


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

too warm for Canadians, and too late for actual vacationers and the real fishermen are on the OBX since they just opened Cape Point up to ORVS? Just a guess.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I have been going to Titusville lately with minimal results... only a few keeper whiting each trip.
over 30 baby pompano last week - worse than puffers - 2 & 3 at a time on the line. just too danged HOT to stay past noon.


----------



## cayrbee (Jan 9, 2013)

Surf temps in the 80's real slow.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

That explains a lot . . . In a couple of months things ought to be a lot better, especially with the surf temps,

Tight Lines !


----------



## stonekerst (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah long hot summer, fish every weekend mostly just dink whiting or croaker, but that is changing the bait is back so...


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

Too hot, sharks, catfish....and small whiting and pomps....not enough to get excited about, unless you are walking the beach for snook...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BPReeds said:


> Too hot, sharks, catfish....and small whiting and pomps....not enough to get excited about, unless you are walking the beach for snook...


Is the action any better at night, when temps are lower ?


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

Very early in the AM just at sunrise...for a few hours...but the surf is full of big fish that will strip your reels...Depends on what you are after, I assume the evening is ok also....


----------



## stonekerst (Jul 14, 2011)

Yesterday no bait no predators just the worst gnats and no see-ums t-storm chased us off, today after sunrise some birds, ladyfish, blue runner, dink whiting and working on left arm


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

Doesn't sound like I will be hitting the beaches soon...Still summer weather pattern....Last year, watched a guy pull in a few big pomps under a school of mullet....Keep that in mind...


----------

